# Dorothy we're not talking Capitalism anymore - books on the web



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2010)

The Little Red Book - Mao Tse-tung

The Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels

Reform or Revolution by Rosa Luxemburg

Socialism and man in Cuba by Che Guevara 

Colonialism is Doomed by Che Guevara

Marxist Internet Archive

Che Guevara Internet Archive


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 14, 2010)

What is this?  The required reading list of the Democrat Party?:hmm:


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 14, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> What is this?  The required reading list of the Democrat Party?:hmm:



You think we have Communists here?  You wouldn't know a Communist then if it bit you on the nose.  The Democrats here don't even really qualify as what the Europeans call "Social Democrats", and there is only one affirmed socialist in government.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 14, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> You think we have Communists here? You wouldn't know a Communist then if it bit you on the nose. The Democrats here don't even really qualify as what the Europeans call "Social Democrats", and there is only one affirmed socialist in government.


 

Is that what "commies" do. Bite peoples noses to spite their face?

I don't care about the "european" definition of communist.
I know we have communist here. They want to tax you to death, then expect you to go out and volunteer for "the needy".

You Kalifornians are broke. Why? Because you squander the taxes collected. Then continue spending money you don't have. 

Maybe you ought to just go to the beech and work on your tan. But, only after you've completed you volunteer duties.

Communist, socialist. Whichever you choose, it defines the modern "liberal"
democrat party leadership. 

View this video.

[yt]0fxA8Vz7Hss[/yt]


http://dailyradar.com/beltwayblips/video/acorn-ceo-bertha-lewis-attacks-conservatives-promotes/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop it; if you want this type of discussion take it to the study.

Frankly I have no political association what-so-ever. I work with tons of politicians and I see no difference at all. They all want power and money with little or no concern for the people that voted them into office.

A quote from George Washington pretty much sums up my view of political parties



> However [political parties] may now and then answer popular ends, they are likely in the course of time and things, to become potent engines, by which cunning, ambitious, and unprincipled men will be enabled to subvert the power of the people and to usurp for themselves the reins of government, destroying afterwards the very engines which have lifted them to unjust dominion.
> 
> GEORGE WASHINGTON, Farewell Address, Sep. 17, 1796




But then there is this other nagging quote I generally have running through my head 



> Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.
> 
> George Santayana




So I tend to read things Historical, even things associated with communism and socialism because it is never good to go through life with blinders labeling things without really knowing anything about them.

However one should really not deny, berate, and deride something without understanding or reading about it.

The original reason for my post was an interesting little bit of historical Irony I discovered yesterday. It was Flag Day here in the USA and it was Che Guevara'a birthday.

Also I wanted share what I found with those that wanted to know more a source to go learn. Democrat, Republican, Communist, Socialist; Knowledge is power and none of them want anyone to know that.

You don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## crushing (Jun 15, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> What is this? The required reading list of the Democrat Party?:hmm:


 
Wouldn't the best way to combat _them_ be to know what _they_ know?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the links, *Xue*.  I haven't really studied politics in depth for quite some time now.  

It was a necessary part of my first degree (in Economics) and was indeed an interesting topic, most especially learning about those systems that did not match our own (you have to bear in mind that back then the Communists were the Enemy and were fully expected to nuke us into the Stone Age at some point).


----------

